# Thyroid Condition



## theleg1 (7 Apr 2006)

My wife is interested in joining the forces, but she has a thyroid condition. She takes medication for this and other then that she is physically fit. would this prevent her from joining? ???


----------



## Armymedic (7 Apr 2006)

That would be a good question. I can't even give you an educated guess.

Let her try, and she will find out.


----------



## Beast 77 (8 Apr 2006)

Well I have a thyroid condition which I take medication for and I just received my letter saying that I am good to go medically. Now for the fitness test. Good luck to your wife.


----------



## cgyflames01 (6 May 2006)

theleg1 said:
			
		

> My wife is interested in joining the forces, but she has a thyroid condition. She takes medication for this and other then that she is physically fit. would this prevent her from joining? ???


That really depends on what the thyroid condition is.... best bet is to call the CFRC, and ask the medical staff.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 May 2006)

No one here can tell you anything for sure. Go ask your nearest Recruiting office.


----------



## little mac (12 Sep 2008)

I enlisted and got to basic training in Cornwallis in the late 1970's, knowing that I took Thyroid medication, but to me it was like taking an aspirin. When we had to get checked by the Doctors in the early stages they found out I was on them and at that time I was told I had to be released for medical reasons,honourable discharge. To this day I wonder what would have happened because I wanted to be in the Forces so bad and did come from a background of the military and funny enough it was the daughter and not the son that did it. Oh well, just for anybody's info if you are on Thyroid meds and it still applies today, be prepared.
     Little Mac


----------



## Celticgirl (12 Sep 2008)

little mac said:
			
		

> I enlisted and got to basic training in Cornwallis in the late 1970's, knowing that I took Thyroid medication, but to me it was like taking an aspirin. When we had to get checked by the Doctors in the early stages they found out I was on them and at that time I was told I had to be released for medical reasons,honourable discharge. To this day I wonder what would have happened because I wanted to be in the Forces so bad and did come from a background of the military and funny enough it was the daughter and not the son that did it. Oh well, just for anybody's info if you are on Thyroid meds and it still applies today, be prepared.
> Little Mac



I don't personally have experience with this, but I do have a friend who is on thyroid medication and is doing BMQ in Borden now, and yes, they know that she is on the medication. So perhaps things _have_ changed?


----------



## little mac (12 Sep 2008)

Thanks Celticgirl,
     Quite the fast response. I am really happy to hear that times have changed, and that your friend was able to get in with the thyroid condition. They say things happen for a reason, but I really do wish that times were different when I enlisted.
     All the best to your friend.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2008)

Now hold on a second.  Things may not have changed.  It may be that this individuals condition is not as serious or the same as yours.  These are medical decisions that are often made on an individual by individual basis.  Your condition may have been deemed too serious to allow you entry, while someone else may have been deemed to be within acceptable parameters.


----------



## little mac (12 Sep 2008)

Right you are George, didn't think of it that way, thanks for opening my eyes and mind ;D


----------



## Steve_D (30 Jul 2009)

Has anyone had an issue with their medical due to having a thyroid issue? I have a hypoactive thyroid that is under control with medication and really hope that this does not halt my application process.

Thanks for any responses.

Steve


----------



## Steve_D (30 Jul 2009)

Never mind. I got my answer. Thanks anyway.

Steve


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Jul 2009)

Steve_D said:
			
		

> Never mind. I got my answer. Thanks anyway.
> 
> Steve



Posting your experience/results may be beneficial to others with the same question.


----------



## Steve_D (30 Jul 2009)

The answer that I received is from earlier posts that some have been accepted in with a thyroid condition.  Once I have passed my medical, I will be happy to post my personal results for those interested.

Steve


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Jul 2009)

I didn't mean your actual medical info, but if there is anything that is potentially a "show-stopper" or requires documentation from a civilian doctor would be good.


----------



## EPF (30 Jul 2009)

Just so you know, I used to have a hypoactive thyroid condition under control with medication, and was turned down from the CF. Only once that medical condition was resolved (I know most doctors say it's impossible, but hey, it happened) and didn't have to take medications anymore could I start thinking about enrolling again. So, it definitely does vary from one case to another... all I can say is: go for it!

I wish you the best of luck, and I hope to hear good news from you.


----------

